# My betta is blind



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

About three weeks ago, my betta stopped swimming around. I didn't know about this forum then. He wasn't bloated, so didn't seem to be constipated. he just seemed listless. 

I tried to crank up my water changes, but nothing perked the little guy up. No spots, no signs of fungus. I've only had him for about a year.

Well, about a week and a half ago I noticed that there is a film covering his eyes. They are kind of milky. But it doesn't look like fungus and has not progressed to other parts of his body.

Then I noticed that he can't find his food. When I drop it in, he swims towards it, but if it is as much of an inch away, he can't find it. He noses around blindly right near it. If he bumps into is, he eats it. If not, it sinks to the bottom and I have to scoop it out.

I have been feeding him by dropping the food right on top of him. He still eats, but never swims around, just floats in one place all the time.

He also doesn't react when I put my finger on the tank. My other bettas (and him in the past) used to react to me and to movement, either by following my finger, or by swimming away. But he doesn't seem to see me.

I only had him for a year. So he's not old. But is he suffering? I really don't want to euthanize him, but I wonder if he is living a decent life. All he does is float there in one spot. Is there anything I can do? I thikn I should just care for him the bet I can for the rest of his natural life and if it gets to the point where he stops eating, let nature take its course.

Has anyone had a betta go blind before? 

His behavior really contrasts with my other two bettas, who are very active. He is in a 2 1/2 gallon tank.


----------



## eterry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Clouded Eyes*

The most common cause for this, seems to be a bacterial infection. Make sure you are keeping your water very clean. Other causes are parisitic infection, cataracts, and cancer. From most common to least would be bacterial, parasitic being more common and cataracts and cancer being uncommon. To help your fish, I would reccomend excellent nutrition, keeping the water in his tank clean enough to drink and treated, and using a liquid vitamin(not the pyramid vitamin) to help his immune system. VitaChem is a good vitamin supplement. Don't kill the cycle. Keep good aeration in the tank. Put the bubbler in the corner where the filter is to keep the current on that side of the tank. Keep the water around 79F. Also, if he isn't recovering, then you could treat him with medication for bacterial infections. Medicated food could help if he will eat it. I would try two good ones with a week in between the treatments. Be sure not to mix the medications in the water. If that doesn't work then you could treat for parasitic infections the same way. If he shows no improvement for a while after that, then I would recommend continuing to take good care of him and do whatever it takes to feed him if he continues to eat.


----------



## eterry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Treating Your Betta*

Something else that I forgot to mention is that aquarium salt is effective in treating bacterial and parasite problems. However, you don't want to use it unless you do it the right way. The salt will build up over time in the water. A good way to start is to not add salt more than about every 3 months and to only add half the recommended amount after the first dose.


----------

